# how do i rip dvd's to my computer?



## hicks90 (Feb 8, 2006)

hi,
please can someone tell me how i put some of my dvd's onto my computer? thank you in advance


----------



## bigsaucybob (Feb 8, 2006)

hicks90 said:
			
		

> hi,
> please can someone tell me how i put some of my dvd's onto my computer? thank you in advance



Like movie DVD's, if so, thats illegal and we cant talk about it here.

but if your talking about like home dvd's, well then thats a different story.


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah, if they're "legally owned", we can talk about that, along with those that are your personal movies that also happen to have encryption.  Anyways, I always used dvd decrypter, but you might have trouble finding it now, laws changed that made it illegal.  If you can't find that, there's dvd shrink, but it doesn't work as well, personal opinion.  Once you get them onto your hard drive, if you want to turn them into .avi files instead of keeping a 4.5 or 9 gig movie on your computer, I use Auto Gordian Knot (typically called Auto GK), look at the walkthrough that comes with it to figure out all the options


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 9, 2006)

And if you want to keep the full 4.5 or 9GB file on your computer (perhaps for burning to a DVD later), try DVD Decrypter.


----------



## bigsaucybob (Feb 9, 2006)

suprasteve said:
			
		

> yeah, if they're "legally owned", we can talk about that, along with those that are your personal movies that also happen to have encryption.  Anyways, I always used dvd decrypter, but you might have trouble finding it now, laws changed that made it illegal.  If you can't find that, there's dvd shrink, but it doesn't work as well, personal opinion.  Once you get them onto your hard drive, if you want to turn them into .avi files instead of keeping a 4.5 or 9 gig movie on your computer, I use Auto Gordian Knot (typically called Auto GK), look at the walkthrough that comes with it to figure out all the options



Actually even if you own the movies, its still illegal. You are still physically copying the movie onto your computer.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 9, 2006)

> yeah, if they're "legally owned", we can talk about that


Anything that breaks the copy protection on a dvd is illegal, and in order to copy it to your computer you need ot break the protection, thus making it illegal.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2006)

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> And if you want to keep the full 4.5 or 9GB file on your computer (perhaps for burning to a DVD later), try DVD Decrypter.


You know, you told him how to do that without him even saying if there retail movies or his own, lol

If you want to copy non-copy righted movies, such as home movies, then nero does a great job with that.


----------



## hicks90 (Feb 9, 2006)

i just want them so i can copy them onto my computer and i dont have to keep having to put the disk in all the time, im not trying to copy loads of the movie onto disks


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> You know, you told him how to do that without him even saying if there retail movies or his own, lol
> 
> If you want to copy non-copy righted movies, such as home movies, then nero does a great job with that.


Nero's not great for getting them onto the computer, unless you want an image you can mount to a virtual drive, which isn't really the most efficient way.  Of course, if it's a home movie (or other non-encrypted movie) you can just copy all the files using Windows Explorer, but DVD Decrypter deals with errors on the DVD better anyway.



> i just want them so i can copy them onto my computer and i dont have to keep having to put the disk in all the time, im not trying to copy loads of the movie onto disks


Aside from any legal questions, you'll fill up even a large hard drive VERY quickly, if you want to keep them uncompressed.


----------



## ray_miecz (Feb 13, 2006)

alright, two things (assuming the movie is legal):


- how can you get an .avi file movie onto a dvd, such as to watch in a dvd player?

- and once you get a movie on your computer with decrypter, how can you duplicate it onto another disc?


----------



## bigsaucybob (Feb 13, 2006)

ray_miecz said:
			
		

> alright, two things (assuming the movie is legal):
> 
> 
> - how can you get an .avi file movie onto a dvd, such as to watch in a dvd player?
> ...



well if u get a problem like dvd shrink, free and very good.

it will do all that for u, it will copy the files on 2 ur hard drive and then ask u to put a blank dvd in. then it will burn them onto a dvd in watchable files


----------



## ray_miecz (Feb 13, 2006)

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> well if u get a problem like dvd shrink, free and very good.
> 
> it will do all that for u, it will copy the files on 2 ur hard drive and then ask u to put a blank dvd in. then it will burn them onto a dvd in watchable files


i was using shrink, (which was running through nero) and was having more than a bit of a problem (http://computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=35376).

but aside from that, how would i use DVDshrink to put a video clip onto a movie (avi, mp4, etc.)


----------



## wavertreeboy (Feb 16, 2006)

There's loads of great software for doing this, but I reckon nero is just about the worst.  I'd go for clonedvd or dvdsanta

http://www.shareitworld.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 16, 2006)

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> Actually even if you own the movies, its still illegal. You are still physically copying the movie onto your computer.



there is no law that says you can't do that you can't do that for your own private use.  In the FBI warning when you watch the movie it says "Do not make illeagle copies of this disk." Which means making copies and giving them to people or making copies to sell .  It isn't illeagle to copy them on you copmuter for your private use... Just if you have any file sharing programs (LimeWire, Bearshear, ect....) make sure you dont put the DVD in a folder that is being shared because if you distribute the DVD THAT is illeagle...




			
				elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Anything that breaks the copy protection on a dvd is illegal, and in order to copy it to your computer you need ot break the protection, thus making it illegal.


 
wrong...
Switchfoot's CD "Nothing Is Sound" had copy protection for iTunes!  Does that mean it is illeagle to put on you PC or iPod??? Burning CD's you own is fine! So why isn't DVDs???


----------



## elmarcorulz (Feb 16, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> wrong...
> Switchfoot's CD "Nothing Is Sound" had copy protection for iTunes!  Does that mean it is illeagle to put on you PC or iPod??? Burning CD's you own is fine! So why isn't DVDs???


"Technically" it is illegal to copy cd's onto a computer for perosnal, but no lawsuit has ever been filed against it because the record companies arent bothered about it. 

And i was talking about DVD's, not cd's

EDIT: Have a read of this to understand the laws of dvd copying a bit better. It says, whilst it doesnt break the US copyright laws, it does violate the DMCA laws of breaking the CSS protection


----------

